# Fische überwintern im Flachwasser



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe das hier im Forum schon angesprochen, meine Fische haben im Flachwasser überwintert und sind eingefroren. 

Nochmal eine kurze Beschreibung:
Als das Tauwetter einsetzte kamen die Fische an die freigehaltenen Stellen im Flachwasserbereich und haben sich nicht im tiefen Wasser aufgehalten, so wie es sich für einen guten Fisch gehört. (In den Tiefen Gewässern habe ich heiße Windeltöpfe versenkt...)

Dann kam die Nacht, die Temperaturen sind extrem angezogen und die Fische eingefroren. 

Als ich das so beobachtet habe, habe ich dann angefangen immer und ständig das Eis über den lebenden Flachwasserfischen wegzunehmen. Das hat die Fische nicht weiter gestört (die haben da geschlafen) nur wenn ich sie berührt habe sind sie verschwunden. 

Aufgrund das die Fische im Flachwasser überwintert haben sind einige eingefroren und andere sind  zum Katzenmenü geworden. 

Nun habe ich 3 überlebende Fische, einen glasklaren Teich (ohne Wasserwechsel) und weiß letztlich nicht warum die Fische sich so verhalten haben. 

Ich denke das sich die flachen Stellen tagsüber stark erwärmt haben und es die Fische zum Sauerstoff und zur Wärme getrieben hat. 

Mit der Wärme denke ich deshalb, weil die Sonne direkt drauf gefallen ist und durch das umgebende Eis wie kleine Teiche entstanden sind, die schnell erwärmt werden konnten. 

Blumen Else hatte noch gefragt, wie lange der Teich schon existiert, der Teich ist vor 3 Jahren umgezogen und diesen Winter sind auch die Fische eingegangen, die schon im alten Teich viele Jahre erfolgreich überwintert haben.

Ich weiß es nicht, vieleicht ging es jemandem ähnlich oder Ihr könnt mir einen Rat geben damit mir sowas nicht nochmal passiert.

Danke Grüße

Thomas


----------



## axel (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fische überwintern im Flachwasser*

Hallo Thomas 

Ich hatte auf der Flachwasserzone (ziemlich groß bei mir ) eine dicke Packung Schnee
geschippt . Das kann schon sein das die Fische das Warme Wasser gesucht haben .
An sonsten soll man ja den Schnee vom Teich räumen das Licht rein kann wegen der Sauerstoffbildung .

lg
axel


----------



## sister_in_act (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fische überwintern im Flachwasser*

Hallo Thomas

das ist mir vor jahren beim vorherigen teich passiert, der allerdings mehr biotopmäßig angelegt war und dementsprechend schmutz eingesammelt hat zwischen steinen etc.
möglicherweise tatsächlich sauerstoffmangel.....aber das wissen die experten sicher besser.
 

so sah es bei mir am 03.01.10 aus und die freie stelle habe ich den ganzen winter erhalten.keiner der fische  in der nähe, aber ich konnte  sie sehen in richtung bodenablauf, wo es ca 2 m tief ist.allerdings hatte ich den gesamten winter  bodenablauf mit allen filtern in betrieb sowie am bachlauf eine kleine pumpe für die freie stelle.
schnee habe ich keinen abgeräumt. wäre auch *eulenspiegelsarbeit* gewesen weil es fast täglich berge schneite.

gruß ulla


----------



## koifischfan (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fische überwintern im Flachwasser*



> Das hat die Fische nicht weiter gestört (die haben da geschlafen) nur wenn ich sie berührt habe sind sie verschwunden.


Könnte es vielleicht sein, daß es für sie schon fünf vor Ultimo war?
Von unten steht der Frost und von oben Eiswürfel?


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fische überwintern im Flachwasser*

Servus

Ich konnte dies auch feststellen, zumindest konnte ich die Goldorfen immer an der Stelle beobachten, damals am Ex-Teich .....

Das Eis taut auf
 

Später waren die Goldorfen da
   

Vielleicht hat der Stein sich schneller aufgeheizt und deshalb blieb es dort Eisfrei 

Ich hatte in diesem Winter 2005/06 keine Ausfälle


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fische überwintern im Flachwasser*

Hallo Digicat,

genau so war es, die Fotos könnten aus meinem Teich sein. 

Nur ist es dazu gekommen, das die Fische eingefroren sind, wenn über Nacht die Temperaturen angezogen sind. 

Wieder andere haben die Katzen geholt.

Orfen habe ich jetzt keine mehr, so schöne Fische und meine waren über die Jahre richtig groß geworden..., das ist wirklich traurig 

Der Winter war schon extrem

Grüße und Frohe Ostern

Thomas


----------

